# How many biller's/coders?



## martyzal (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could find information on the standard number of billers a practice should have? Depending on the volume of claims, etc?


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure on if there is a standard.  Depends on how good your biller is & if they can handle the load.


----------



## mswalker (Aug 24, 2011)

*Mwalker*

The AMA offers suggestions on this.


----------

